# *SOLD* Carolina Cast Pro Gen 2 13ft 6-10 $300



## pcbtightlines

-purchased about 1.5 yrs ago
-excellent condition
-rod bag included
-will consider pick up/drop off or shipping
- shipping cost TBD








































SOLD as of 9/1


----------

